# Hi!!



## eumesmo (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, i'm modeller from Portugal, hope i can help anyone here and you can help me!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome from the US.


----------



## imalko (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## v2 (Feb 11, 2010)

welcome from Poland, mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## seesul (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome aboard!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Sir!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome from the snow covered New Jersey shore.

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 12, 2010)

G'day to you Eumesmo, a big welcome from Aussie, nice to have you join us.


----------



## brandle (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello from England......


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forums. Looking forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. What do you need help with ?? We have an endless supply of people who know a lot about
a lot of things. Ask away !!

Charles


----------



## gijive (Feb 12, 2010)

HI back!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 12, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2010)

Welcome from the snowy interior of New Jersey!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome!


----------



## al49 (Feb 14, 2010)

Bom dia and welcome from Italy
Alberto


----------



## Geedee (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------

